# Since you turned off ratings, the forum experience has improved drastically.



## YW 525 (Feb 26, 2019)

I've seen lots more actual discussion and people being forced to justify their opinions on things rather than just slapping down a rating. I know you probably won't do this, but leaving the ratings off wouldn't ruin my day.

Just saying.


----------



## Red Sun (Feb 26, 2019)

I disagree with you, but I don't have any extensive arguments to make about it.

I just wish there were some way to express my disagreement without shitting up the thread by just saying "i disagree" and nothing else


----------



## YW 525 (Feb 26, 2019)

Huh... that guy left a rating. Whaaaaaa?

@dysentery what witchcraft is this?


----------



## Providence (Feb 26, 2019)

What the fuck,  can't you just let me be my lazy, antisocial self?


----------



## Null (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't see how you can base this off of just 3 hours of using the site.


----------



## YW 525 (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh man it's more like twenty minutes.

Instead of leaving ratings, I see people quoting and responding. It's great! Makes the threads harder to catch up on, though.


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 26, 2019)

@Red Sun I concur with you assessment but have nothing further to add.


----------



## Null (Feb 26, 2019)

I think you're experiencing confirmation bias.


----------



## YW 525 (Feb 26, 2019)

That's usually pretty close to the mark.

edit: also the TMI rating just reminded me that I did feel a twinge of excitement when I read:
_Powerlevel has been renamed 'TMI', leading future generates to wonder what the fuck the icon is._


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Feb 26, 2019)

I rate your post dumb


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 26, 2019)

Donkey rape.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 26, 2019)

give me back my internet asspats you son of a bitch


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 26, 2019)

People who slander the precious stickers should be skinned alive and left for the insects.


----------



## Kamiii (Feb 26, 2019)

This is a reminder to myself to rate this post when everythings back.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Feb 26, 2019)

I kick puppies


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Feb 26, 2019)

Why can't tommy wiseau laughing be a rating?


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Feb 26, 2019)

I lost my deviant rating. I had it yesterday, not that I'm actually going to use it, I just felt like I was finally a real live Kiwi and I was strutting around, laughing secretly at all the dopes who wish they were Kiwis. I coulda been a contender! Now I'm deviant-ratingless and back to being a nobody. What a pisser! ?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 26, 2019)

AcornsAreForever said:


> I lost my deviant rating. I had it yesterday, not that I'm actually going to use it, I just felt like I was finally a real live Kiwi and I was strutting around, laughing secretly at all the dopes who wish they were Kiwis. I coulda been a contender! Now I'm deviant-ratingless and back to being a nobody. What a pisser! ?


Hey, at least you still got Horrifying.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 26, 2019)

Exceptional Mafioso said:


> That's usually pretty close to the mark.
> 
> edit: also the TMI rating just reminded me that I did feel a twinge of excitement when I read:
> _Powerlevel has been renamed 'TMI', leading future generates to wonder what the fuck the icon is._



Well you're certainly living up to your user name right now.


----------



## Tookie (Feb 27, 2019)

As stupid as jockeying for stickers can get, I think they serve their purpose well in cutting down on "yeah, dude" or "I don't agree with that" type posts you see cluttering up other forums.


----------



## guccigash (Feb 27, 2019)

ratings have absolutely no input into whether or not i post, or what i post. and i really like rating posts. so it's a strong disagreeeeee from me.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 27, 2019)

Ratings are back?  Meh.


----------



## ThatGayElfFromDragonAge (Feb 27, 2019)

This is basically shouting "RATE ME AUTISTIC!"


----------



## wabbits (Mar 4, 2019)

I keep wanting to give me the DRINK! rating, but I can't. If I make a sock, it'll make me give _it_ DRINK! ratings and then what? I'll have one drunk sock and one lost in that secret dryer compartment. That's almost as bad as losing both a condo in Connecticut and another one in Washington to the IRS. WTF, Null?????


----------

